# tpo pricing



## Jm H (Dec 8, 2008)

Gentlemen

We just started doing TPO roofing. Any one want to provide a typical number for installation over 1/2" Hi density. All work completed as per manufacturer's specs.

thanks for any input


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm told I am way high, but I do it for the same as modified.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont think there is such a thing as a "typical number" anymore :laughing:

I am looking at a good sized project (+/- 300,000 sqft) and i am guessing it will fall in the $2.20-ish range for a TPO / Felt Overlay.

PS- Hope your guys know how to weld VERY good


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I was at $225.00 for open field and $275.00 for walls and curbs, considering every curb as a minimum of 1/2 square for estimating purposes about 10 years ago.

I don't do much of that type of roofing anymore, but I always liked welding thermoplastics. Nice clean work and a nice tan.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

SinglePlyGuy said:


> I dont think there is such a thing as a "typical number" anymore :laughing:
> 
> I am looking at a good sized project (+/- 300,000 sqft) and i am guessing it will fall in the $2.20-ish range for a TPO / Felt Overlay.
> 
> PS- Hope your guys know how to weld VERY good


 Yeah god answer, it might not be until 2010 that our industry normalizes again. I am seeing HUGE ranges in pricing this year on all products.

On a new construction, which is what I think you are describing, I'd be about $290 for mechanically attached, depending on details, size etc... The nice thing with single ply is on a job less than about 100 squares it'll be about the same production as modified. Anything wide open with little detail will FLY so it's real hard to give a per square price.


----------

